# Gurbani Kirtan #8 - Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani



## kaur-1 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #8 - Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani*

SGGSJ Ang 982

*Nat* Guru Ram Das 
 bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]

 *baanee guroo guroo hai baanee vich baanee anmrith saarae ||*

 *The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained.*

 guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5]
 *gur baanee kehai saevak jan maanai parathakh guroo nisathaarae ||5||*

 *If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5||*​


----------



## pjs phull (Aug 20, 2009)

can not hear the kirtan - please advice -

regards


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 20, 2009)

jio 

This thread is about 3 years old. The link may be dead. I will check.


----------



## pjs phull (Aug 21, 2009)

listening to live kirtan is very soothing - if you broadcast, please help me so I can
listen to it -

thanks and regards


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 21, 2009)

pjs phulll

I empathsize completely with your frustration on this. I checked that kirtan in Playlist 1. I was able to here it. You should probably check out a few things.

1. Clear you cache first to get rid of old web site information that is using RAM.

2. Then check to make sure that your input stream on your audio settings is not set to mute.

*3. Check to be sure that the mic on the kirtan player is not set to mute. See if the mute box is checked. If it is checked, then uncheck it. This is probably the problem, but maybe not. *

4. Make sure that your default media player is Windows compatible.

5. Check your browser preferences to make certain that media is enabled.


----------

